# Pet Forums Dog Pub Quiz



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Basically I will choose 5 dogs belonging to members on here. And the person who gets them all right then goes on to choose 5 more. You have to guess the dogs name and the member right. Difficult! Some are well known members, some are not. The hints can be in the name of the person in the picture or a movie they played a part in. They're hints.

1. 









2.









3. 









4.









5. 









Enjoy!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Pennie
Alfie
cant see picture 3
Diesel 
Kilo


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Pennie
> Alfie
> cant see picture 3
> Diesel
> Kilo


You have to tell me the members name too, but the first one is wrong. Hmm how come you can't see pic 3?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Started this too late in the day, I have to go to work now. So you'll just have to wait


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I dunno, is 1 and 3 Scooby and Murphy?

I'm going to be rubbish at this game because I still dont know members and their dogs very well.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmmm Jude Law 
What I'm I doing here?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going to be rubbish because I'm a bear of little brain...but it will be fun trying


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

1: Scooby - ??
2: Sherlock - Springfieldbean
3: Dave - PoisonGirl
4: Diesel - Sid&Kira
5: Kilo - Dogless


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

1 is Daphne (I know they own chinese crested but can't think of their username lol)
2 dunno
3 dunno
4 Diesel (sid&kira?)
5 Kilo (dogless)


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

1. Scooby or Daphne ??? But can't hink of any on here :lol:
2. Alfie (Emmaviolet of Coffee)
3. Murphy (SophieCyde)
4. Diesel (Sid&Kira)
3.Kilo (Dogless)

ETA: Unless you are psychic and it's me because Lily was actually called Daphne before we got her :lol:


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am going to be so rubbish at this game


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

This is so hard SLB! I can only guess the last one is kilo and dogless! I'm rubbish at this!


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Im going to be rubbish at this game. Firstly because im crap with famous peoples names and im not the sharpest tool in the toolbox.

They are the only ones i would have got this time round.
4. Deisel (Sid&Kira) 
5 Kilo (Dogless)


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

1. no idea
2. no idea
3. PoisonGirl's Dave
4. sid&kira's Diesel
5. Dogless' Kilo

not very good at this


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

The only one I got was Kilo :lol:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> 1: Scooby - ??
> 2: Sherlock - Springfieldbean
> 3: Dave - PoisonGirl
> 4: Diesel - Sid&Kira
> 5: Kilo - Dogless


3 right!



Sarah1983 said:


> 1 is Daphne (I know they own chinese crested but can't think of their username lol)
> 2 dunno
> 3 dunno
> 4 Diesel (sid&kira?)
> 5 Kilo (dogless)


2 and a half right.



foxyrockmeister said:


> 1. Scooby or Daphne ??? But can't hink of any on here :lol:
> 2. Alfie (Emmaviolet of Coffee)
> 3. Murphy (SophieCyde)
> 4. Diesel (Sid&Kira)
> ...


3 right and no, there's a Daphne (although spelt differently) on here.. she doesn't post much.

Eeee, exciting!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

In that case...

1) Daphne - Mystery owner
2) Sherlock - Springfield Bean
3) Murphy - SophieCyde
4) Diesel - Sid&Kira
5) Kilo - Dogless


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> In that case...
> 
> 1) Daphne - Mystery owner
> 2) Sherlock - Springfield Bean
> ...


Sherlock and Murphy are wrong. 

3 more guesses from anyone and then I will reveal all and the person who guessed the most right will win it


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

In that case Alfie must have been right?


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

1) Daphne - Mystery owner
2) Alfie - Rona/Coffee
3) Dave - PoisonGirl
4) Diesel - Sid&Kira
5) Kilo - Dogless


??


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> 1) Daphne - Mystery owner
> 2) Alfie - Rona
> 3) Dave - PoisonGirl
> 4) Diesel - Sid&Kira
> ...


3 and 2 halves right.. maybe I shouldn't have picked a common name for number 2.. :lol:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

SLB said:


> 3 and 2 halves right.. maybe I shouldn't have picked a common name for number 2.. :lol:


2 - Coffee?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> 2 - Coffee?


Now you just have to find the mystery owner for Daphne..


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

SLB said:


> 3 and 2 halves right.. maybe I shouldn't have picked a common name for number 2.. :lol:


Ahem. I prefer the term "popular"


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Ahem. I prefer the term "popular"


Of Course! :lol: I suppose it's Sir Alfie too :lol:

Go on Tarnus.. you can do one then  5 pictures to represent a dogs name and then others have to guess the name and the member who owns them.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Ok, I've just found someone called Sharksteacher on here who has a dog called Daphne 

But they've only made one post.... surely you wouldn't have picked them??? :lol:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

SLB said:


> Of Course! :lol: I suppose it's Sir Alfie too :lol:
> 
> Go on Tarnus.. you can do one then  5 pictures to represent a dogs name and then others have to guess the name and the member who owns them.


Ooh, will have a think. Also you have to tell us who owns daphne! The only one I could find was a victoria_lu with a daphney!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ok, I've just found someone called Sharksteacher on here who has a dog called Daphne
> 
> But they've only made one post.... surely you wouldn't have picked them??? :lol:


No, Daphni (as it is spelt) is owned by Clo. She is a Chinese Crested Powderpuff.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

SLB said:


> No, Daphni (as it is spelt) is owned by Clo. She is a Chinese Crested Powderpuff.


Ahh, I see! Too difficult!!

Also, why Dave? Isn't that Eddie Murphy?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

SLB said:


> Of Course! :lol: *I suppose it's Sir Alfie too* :lol:
> 
> Go on Tarnus.. you can do one then  5 pictures to represent a dogs name and then others have to guess the name and the member who owns them.


Christ no, he already thinks he rules the house here (he does to be fair) without having us calling him Sir too  :lol:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Right, no idea if these will be too easy or too hard! Good luck 

1:








2:








3:








4:








5:


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Probably. Miles off but 
1...?
2...?
3. April -Shetland lover
4. Tink - moon violet 
5. Harvey -Louise h 
Maybe.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Is 1 nero?


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> Probably. Miles off but
> 1...?
> 2...?
> 3. April -Shetland lover
> ...


Based on SLBs scoring methods, you've got 2 and a half out of 5! 



emmaviolet said:


> Is 1 nero?


Nope!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

How big is picture 2?! 

It just crashed my laptop :lol:

Ermmm...

1) ?
2) Oscar - Werehorse
3) ?
4) Tinker - Moonviolet
5) Harvey - BeagleOesx


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> How big is picture 2?!
> 
> It just crashed my laptop :lol:
> 
> ...


I had to find the images on my ipad so can't really tell how big they all are! 

Another 2.5/5 score here


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

It's MASSIVE!!!!!

Right. In that case:

1) ?
2) Oscar - Werehorse
3) April - Tacey
4) Tinker - Moonviolet
5) Harvey - LouiseH


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> It's MASSIVE!!!!!
> 
> Right. In that case:
> 
> ...


3/5 but nothing there is completely wrong (apart from 1!)


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Arrghh this is messing with my mind!!

I'm still stuck on 1 but determined to get the other 4 right now!

how about then:

1) ?
2) Oscar - Beth17
3) April - Shetland Lover
4) Tinker - Moonviolet
5) Harvey - BeagleOesx


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Arrghh this is messing with my mind!!
> 
> I'm still stuck on 1 but determined to get the other 4 right now!
> 
> ...


Sorry, but still stuck on 3/5 

Every play the Mastermind board game? This is reminding me of that!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ahh, I see! Too difficult!!
> 
> Also, why Dave? Isn't that Eddie Murphy?


Eddie Murphy played in a film called "Meet Dave" there is a little Eddie on his shoulder that gives it away :lol:



Coffee said:


> Christ no, he already thinks he rules the house here (he does to be fair) without having us calling him Sir too  :lol:


:lol: Louie thinks he runs this house too.. We have to call him King Louie :lol: Nah we don't really.. :scared:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

FRM is currently on top with 3 so unless someone else can come up with more answers by 1pm then she wins!

Hint: 1) is a film director


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

1. Craven - Cravensmum 
2. Oscar - Dorit
3. April - Shetland Lover
4. Tinker - Moonviolet
5. Harvey - BeagleOESx


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> 1. Craven - Cravensmum
> 2. Oscar - Dorit
> 3. April - Shetland Lover
> 4. Tinker - Moonviolet
> 5. Harvey - BeagleOESx


Oooh new leader - 4/5 but again there's nothing completely wrong on that list!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Doesn't Louise H get it then?


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I missed my own 1pm deadline! 

LouiseH is indeed the winner with 4/5! The correct answers were:

1) Craven - Cravensmum
2) Oscar - Werehorse
3) April - shetlandlover
4) Tinker - Moonviolet
5) Harvey - Pogo

Your turn now LouiseH


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Woooohoooooo....OK....give me 5


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, here are mine  I'm pretty sure they're all going to be easy!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

1) rocky - babycham2000
2) merlin- whippetyamey
3) sailor- sailor
4) Dora- HOlly
5) bear- rings a bell but can remember who owns him!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I knew it would be too easy.....4/5


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

ooooh oooh ooooh as above plus:

5) Bear - Cinammontoast


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> I missed my own 1pm deadline!
> 
> LouiseH is indeed the winner with 4/5! The correct answers were:
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh 

How could I not have thought of Pogo's Harvey?!!

and gosh, hasn't John Craven changed, he doesn't look anything like that on Countryfile!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> ooooh oooh ooooh as above plus:
> 
> 5) Bear - Cinammontoast


Nope, not Bear.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Nope, not Bear.


Hmmm...

Is it Grizzler - Catseyes?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Is it Grizzler - Catseyes?


Yes!!! Grizz  Your turn...


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Yes!!! Grizz  Your turn...


Woooohoooo! 

Ok, let me think.......


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Lola/Walt - PinkEars
prince - princeno5
Compass - northnsouth
Mavis - paddyjulie
rolo - rolosmum


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

5headh said:


> Lola/Walt - PinkEars
> prince - princeno5
> Compass - northnsouth
> Mavis - paddyjulie
> rolo - rolosmum


2 out of 5 

One of your answers is very clever though........ but wrong!! :lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
2. er......!
3. Compass - Northnsouth
4. Willow - BeagleOES
5. Rolo - Rolo's mum


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Coffee said:


> 1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
> 2. er......!
> 3. Compass - Northnsouth
> 4. Willow - BeagleOES
> 5. Rolo - Rolo's mum


3 and a half out of 5


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> 2 out of 5
> 
> One of your answers is very clever though........ but wrong!! :lol:


I spent ages doing them lol


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> 3 and a half out of 5


1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
2. er......!
3. Compass - Northnsouth
4. Willow - Babycham 2000
5. Rolo - Rolo's mum


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Coffee said:


> 1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
> 2. er......!
> 3. Compass - Northnsouth
> 4. Willow - Babycham 2000
> 5. Rolo - Rolo's mum


4 out of 5 :thumbup:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
2. I have no idea 
3. Compass - Northnsouth
4. Willow - freyja
5. Rolo - Rolo's mum


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

5headh said:


> 1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
> 2. I have no idea
> 3. Compass - Northnsouth
> 4. Willow - freyja
> 5. Rolo - Rolo's mum


3 and a half out of 5


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
2. charlie - indysmamma
3. Compass - Northnsouth
4. Willow - Babycham 2000
5. Rolo - Rolo's mum


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
2. Prince - Prince no5
3. Compass - Northnsouth
4. Willow - Babycham 2000
5. Rolo - Rolo's mum


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to play but i am rubbish so im going to be a silent umpire instead


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

tashax said:


> I want to play but i am rubbish so im going to be a silent umpire instead


I'm the same and I started it! :thumbup:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

5headh said:


> 1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
> 2. charlie - indysmamma
> 3. Compass - Northnsouth
> 4. Willow - Babycham 2000
> 5. Rolo - Rolo's mum





Coffee said:


> 1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
> 2. Prince - Prince no5
> 3. Compass - Northnsouth
> 4. Willow - Babycham 2000
> 5. Rolo - Rolo's mum


Both 4 out of 5


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I know I've already gone once but gonna guess again...

1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
2. Duke - Longton Flyball
3. Compass - Northnsouth
4. Willow - Babycham 2000
5. Rolo - Rolosmum

?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
2. Duke - sskmick
3. Compass - Northnsouth
4. Willow - Babycham 2000
5. Rolo - Rolo's mum

<about to throw a tantrum> :lol:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
2. charles - fayld
3. Compass - Northnsouth
4. Willow - Babycham 2000
5. Rolo - Rolo's mum


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Coffee said:


> 1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
> 2. Duke - sskmick
> 3. Compass - Northnsouth
> 4. Willow - Babycham 2000
> ...


About too?

I already have :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> I know I've already gone once but gonna guess again...
> 
> 1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
> 2. Duke - Longton Flyball
> ...


HOORAY!!!

Somebody knows who the Queen's husband is!!! :lol:

5/5 well done Tarnus, you get another go


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Coffee said:


> 1. Spud - Spud The Bull Terrier
> 2. Duke - sskmick
> 3. Compass - Northnsouth
> 4. Willow - Babycham 2000
> ...


Sorry too slow!!

Duke is correct but it was Longtonflyballs Duke that I was thinking of


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

<flings self to floor screaming> :cryin:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I just realised I renamed phillip


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Coffee said:


> <flings self to floor screaming> :cryin:


Are you also hammering the floor with your fists and kicking your feet up and down, i do this alot


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

tashax said:


> Are you also hammering the floor with your fists and kicking your feet up and down, i do this alot


YES, I absolutely AM :crying:

<poorloser.com>


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Will be impressed if anyone gets all 5 
Also, sorry for any huge photos again!
1:








2:








3:








4:








5:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I cant see pic 4 

WAIT it just appeared


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

1. er... will come back to that one!
2. Bertie - Kinjilabs
3. Marty - Malmum
4. Bella - Nellybelly
5. Zipper - Fleur


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

1- Flyte - Springerpete
2- Bertie - Kinjilabs
3- ?
4- Bella - TDM
5- Zipper - cant remember username ahhhhh they also have lilly and a new bichon!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Coffee said:


> 1. er... will come back to that one!
> 2. Bertie - Kinjilabs
> 3. Marty - Malmum
> 4. Bella - Nellybelly
> 5. Zipper - Fleur


4/5 



Tapir said:


> 1- Flyte - Springerpete
> 2- Bertie - Kinjilabs
> 3- ?
> 4- Bella - TDM
> 5- Zipper - cant remember username ahhhhh they also have lilly and a new bichon!


3/5 

Maybe they were easier than I thought


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Flyte - Springerpete
2. Bertie - kinjilabs
3. the pickles - foxyrockmiester
4. Bella - Nellybelly
5. Zipper - fleur


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

1. Flyte - Springerpete
2. Bertie - Kinjilabs
3. Marty - Malmum
4. Bella - Nellybelly
5. Zipper - Fleur


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

1. Flyte - Springerpete
2. Bertie - Kinjilabs
3. Marty - Malmum
4. Bella - Bella Beagle Mum
5. Zipper - Fleur


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dammit!!!

I got them all straight away and then my stupid internet connection crashed 

My turn to throw a tantrum now!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Flyte - Springerpete
2. Bertie - kinjilabs
3. marty - malmum
4. Bella - Nellybelly
5. Zipper - fleur


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Coffee said:


> 1. Flyte - Springerpete
> 2. Bertie - Kinjilabs
> 3. Marty - Malmum
> 4. Bella - Nellybelly
> 5. Zipper - Fleur


5/5! Your turn! 



foxyrockmeister said:


> Dammit!!!
> 
> I got them all straight away and then my stupid internet connection crashed
> 
> My turn to throw a tantrum now!!!


Yes but you just went before me so wouldn't be Fair to go straight away again!



5headh said:


> 1. Flyte - Springerpete
> 2. Bertie - kinjilabs
> 3. marty - malmum
> 4. Bella - Nellybelly
> 5. Zipper - fleur


Right, but beaten to it by Coffee!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Yes but you just went before me so wouldn't be Fair to go straight away again!


I know I know but I can't help it! I must learn to control this competitive streak!! :lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Hurrah 

<stops sulking and is happy again>

1.









2. 









3. 









4.









5.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Right, but beaten to it by Coffee!


Noooooooo! Now I am going to have a tantrum! :mad2:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Kite - 
?
Branston - foxrockmeister
Banjo - Dallybanjo
?

I'm so bad at this!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

1. Kite - Borrowzig
2. Ernie - Labrador Laura, or is it Vickib (I always get those two muddled up  )
3. Branston - Foxyrockmeister
4. Banjo - Dallybanjo
5. Biggles - Aargggh I've forgotten her name


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

1: Kite?
2: Ernie - Vickieb
3: Branston - foxyrockmeister
4: Banjo - Dally Banjo
5: Biggles - IndysMamma


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> 1. Kite - Borrowzig
> 2. Ernie - Labrador Laura, or is it Vickib (I always get those two muddled up  )
> 3. Branston - Foxyrockmeister
> 4. Banjo - Dallybanjo
> 5. Biggles - Aargggh I've forgotten her name


I have Mylo


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> 1: Kite?
> 2: Ernie - Vickieb
> 3: Branston - foxyrockmeister
> 4: Banjo - Dally Banjo
> 5: Biggles - IndysMamma


Sorry  You know I have some weird mental block on you two!!! It's cos your two boys are so damn handsome that my brain turns to jelly when I see them!!!

and .....damn you....Indysmamma!!!!!!! Of Cooooouuurse!!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

kite - burrowzig
ernie - vickieb
pickles - foxyrockmeister
banjo - dally banjo
biggles - indysmamma


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Tapir said:


> Kite -
> ?
> Branston - foxrockmeister
> Banjo - Dallybanjo
> ...


2 and a 1/2 



foxyrockmeister said:


> 1. Kite - Borrowzig
> 2. Ernie - Labrador Laura, or is it Vickib (I always get those two muddled up  )
> 3. Branston - Foxyrockmeister
> 4. Banjo - Dallybanjo
> 5. Biggles - Aargggh I've forgotten her name


Oooh, so close!



Labrador Laura said:


> 1: Kite?
> 2: Ernie - Vickieb
> 3: Branston - foxyrockmeister
> 4: Banjo - Dally Banjo
> 5: Biggles - IndysMamma


4 and a 1/2 



5headh said:


> kite - burrowzig
> ernie - vickieb
> pickles - foxyrockmeister
> banjo - dally banjo
> biggles - indysmamma


Winner! 

* I was happy with Branston or the Pickles Combined for no. 3


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

OMG I did it 

5 mins and ill do some


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Its harder than it looks :scared:

Here goes;

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.










All pretty easy I guess


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

1. No idea!
2. Clover - Cloversmum
3. Amber - AmberNero
4. Ozzy - Poison Girl
5. Dottie - Pupcakes


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Coffee said:


> 1. No idea!
> 2. Clover - Cloversmum
> 3. Amber - AmberNero
> 4. Ozzy - Poison Girl
> 5. Dottie - Pupcakes


Well they were easy!! lol!

4/5


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

1. Merlin - WhippetyAmy
2. Clover - Cloversmum
3. Amber - AmberNero
4. Ozzy - Poison Girl
5. Dottie - Pupcakes


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

5headh said:


> Well they were easy!! lol!
> 
> 4/5


I shouldn't really still be playing as should be in bed by now as I have a very early start in the morning but am finding this strangely addictive :lol:

I'll let someone else get the first one and have a go


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> 1. Merlin - WhippetyAmy
> 2. Clover - Cloversmum
> 3. Amber - AmberNero
> 4. Ozzy - Poison Girl
> 5. Dottie - Pupcakes


You win!

Clearly too obvious xD


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

5headh said:


> You win!
> 
> Clearly too obvious xD


Obvious is good!!

I'm going to struggle to think of some now.....


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Wouldn't have a clue on answering half of these..........but loving this thread!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

here you go:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I dont even know who most of them are  maybe i dont watch enough t/v


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

1) no idea

2) dan owned by me!!!

3) Buffy owned by reverie

4) flint? Cravensmum

5) no idea!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I dont knowhalf of them :O


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Just had a though....no4 could also be shrap with Dino??? I know he was actually named after the flintsones


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Wait!!
I think i know 3 and 4

3: buffy- reverie
4: dino- shrap


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

ballybee said:


> 1) no idea
> 
> 2) dan owned by me!!!
> 
> ...


3 right 



tashax said:


> Wait!!
> I think i know 3 and 4
> 
> 3: buffy- reverie
> 4: dino- shrap


1 right


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Haha you're probably all too young to know no1, showing my age now :lol:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

1) spencer - sarah1983

2) dan - ballybee

3) Buffy - reverie

4) flint - Cravensmum

5) Angus - speug


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

1) Spencer - Owned by a Yellow Lab

2) Dan - Ballybee

3) Buffy - Reverie

4) Flint - Cravensmum

5) Angus - Speug


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> 1) spencer - sarah1983
> 
> 2) dan - ballybee
> 
> ...


5/5 :thumbup:

Well done, you're showing your age too, knowing who Frank Spencer was :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> 5/5 :thumbup:
> 
> Well done, you're showing your age too, knowing who Frank Spencer was :lol:


I'm 19 and I LOVE some mothers


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tapir said:


> I'm 19 and I LOVE some mothers


oooh Betty!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

ahhh so close ermm not


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

ok I'll leave you all with these 5 for tonight!

1)









2)









3)









4)









5)


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have probably only got about five from the whole game, but a really silly smile cos rolo was on there!:thumbup:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> I have probably only got about five from the whole game, but a really silly smile cos rolo was on there!:thumbup:


Was he one of the 5 you got?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Are we allowed to confer or am i allowed to confer and say someone help me


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

So far I can only come up with

3. Arnie - Hawksport
4. Jack - but I don't know whose as there are a few!
5. Bizkit - Metaldog

Completely stumped on the 1st 2 though


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

1. Tilly - Tillymint
2. Rogue - Simplysardonic
3. Arnie - Hawksport
4. Jack - SLB (know he's just staying for a while but couldn't think of another Jack)
5. Bizkit - Metaldog


Ok it's 2am and have spent the past hour trying to figure out the first one and I'm pretty sure I know what the picture is of and Tilly is the closest name to what is in the pic...But it is wrong I am sure, I just couldn't leave one blank spot


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Megan_M said:


> 1. Tilly - Tillymint
> 2. Rogue - Simplysardonic
> 3. Arnie - Hawksport
> 4. Jack - SLB (know he's just staying for a while but couldn't think of another Jack)
> ...


Ooooooh! 4.5/5! An excellent effort for 2am


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Tarnus said:


> Ooooooh! 4.5/5! An excellent effort for 2am


Oooooo is it:

1. Tilly - Tillymint
2. Rogue - Simplysardonic
3. Arnie - Hawksport
4. Jack - XxZoexX
5. Bizkit - Metaldog

???????????????


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Oooooo is it:
> 
> 1. Tilly - Tillymint
> 2. Rogue - Simplysardonic
> ...


BOOM! We have a winner! Megan_M did all the hard work and McKenzie came sneaking in to snatch victory  Your turn


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Tarnus said:


> BOOM! We have a winner! Megan_M did all the hard work and McKenzie came sneaking in to snatch victory  Your turn


I feel bad  All I knew was who Jack belonged to! Maybe Megan_M would like to do the next one


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I feel bad  All I knew was who Jack belonged to! Maybe Megan_M would like to do the next one


Don't worry, I think every else that has won has "borrowed" previous answers to get 5/5! I know I have


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Tarnus said:


> Don't worry, I think every else that has won has "borrowed" previous answers to get 5/5! I know I have


Alright, since I'm online right now I'll do the next one. Sorry Megan_M - full credit to you!

Give me a moment, I think this is harder than it looks....


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Here we go!!!

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm just guessing the first two.

1. Bella - TDM?
2. Skye - Oneoke (sp)?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh, this is tricky...

1. Bella - Nellybelly
2. Skye - SpringerPete
3. ?
4. Sandy - Lucy&Sandy
5. ?

That's the best I can do right now, go on tell me I got none!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry everyone, I'm back now!



SLB said:


> I'm just guessing the first two.
> 
> 1. Bella - TDM?
> 2. Skye - Oneoke (sp)?


1/5 



foxyrockmeister said:


> Oh, this is tricky...
> 
> 1. Bella - Nellybelly
> 2. Skye - SpringerPete
> ...


2.5/5


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

1. Bella - TDM
2. Skye - Springer Pete
3. Evie - Kat&Molly
4. Sandy - Lucy&Sandy
5. ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Tapir said:


> 1. Bella - TDM
> 2. Skye - Springer Pete
> 3. Evie - Kat&Molly
> 4. Sandy - Lucy&Sandy
> 5. ?


2/5 

Looks like mine is a bit hard


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Bah! I can't see the pictures.....being at work really gets in the way of my fun!!!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Bella - Portiaa
2. Skye - SpringerPete
3. Roo - Goldenshadow (real long shot there!)
4. Sandy - Lucyandsandy
5. Teddy - Mese


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

1. Bella - BellaBeagle Mum
2. Skye -SpringerPete
3. Santana - Wacky69
4. Sandy - Lucy&Sandy
5. Teddy - Mese

Tis very hard!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> 1. Bella - BellaBeagle Mum
> 2. Skye -SpringerPete
> 3. Santana - Wacky69
> 4. Sandy - Lucy&Sandy
> ...


Did you do a lot of painstaking research on these forums to find that answer like I did, or did you just "borrow" it from me? :scared:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Did you do a lot of painstaking research on these forums to find that answer like I did, or did you just "borrow" it from me? :scared:


Errrrmmmm :idea: I might possibly have "borrowed" it from you :lol:

But did you know Sandy, or did you "borrow that from me??!"


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone actually used answers themselves? :lol: 

Starting games is fun  I may start another  :scared:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

SLB said:


> Has anyone actually used answers themselves? :lol:
> 
> Starting games is fun  I may start another  :scared:


You know all the best games


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

tashax said:


> You know all the best games


No I just steal all the best games from elsewhere 

I started it - it's a dog breed quiz


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

SLB said:


> No I just steal all the best games from elsewhere
> 
> I started it - it's a dog breed quiz


Well you steal all the best games :lol:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Errrrmmmm :idea: I might possibly have "borrowed" it from you :lol:
> 
> But did you know Sandy, or did you "borrow that from me??!"


Singing: Singing: Singing:

Actually I did know it, as I'm a closet Spongebob fan


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Bumping - c'mon there has to be more PF members out there, stop sitting on the sidelines and get guessing! Some of us have done some of the work already


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Oooo these answers almost make up for the fact I'm awake at 4.30am! :thumbsup:



Tarnus said:


> 1. Bella - Portiaa
> 2. Skye - SpringerPete
> 3. Roo - Goldenshadow (real long shot there!)
> 4. Sandy - Lucyandsandy
> 5. Teddy - Mese


3/5 



foxyrockmeister said:


> 1. Bella - BellaBeagle Mum
> 2. Skye -SpringerPete
> 3. Santana - Wacky69
> 4. Sandy - Lucy&Sandy
> ...


3/5 

There's a couple you both have the wrong people for


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Just checking you're actually seeing a picture of Santa and reindeer for #3???? :lol:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Bella - Thedogsmother
2. Skye - Oenoke
3. Blitzen - blitzens mum
4. Sandy - Lucyandsandy
5. Teddy - Mese

????


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Just checking you're actually seeing a picture of Santa and reindeer for #3???? :lol:


So it's not Santana then? I thought I was being sooooooooooo clever!!!

There are too many Bella's and Skye's on this forum :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Tarnus said:


> 1. Bella - Thedogsmother
> 2. Skye - Oenoke
> 3. Blitzen - blitzens mum
> 4. Sandy - Lucyandsandy
> ...


4/5 - nearly there! You've got the wrong Bella and Skye still


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Ooooooh I think I got it!!!

1. Bella - Nellybelly
2. Skye - Pika
3. Blitzen - blitzens mum
4. Sandy - Lucyandsandy
5. Teddy - Mese


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Tarnus said:


> Ooooooh I think I got it!!!
> 
> 1. Bella - Nellybelly
> 2. Skye - Pika
> ...


4.5/5 - so close! There's another Skye, she's a gsd...


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Cloud&jaysmum?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Tarnus said:


> Cloud&jaysmum?


5/5 :thumbsup:

Phew I'm glad that's over!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Hopefully a bit tougher this time 

1)









2)









3)









4)









5)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

5. Nala - LexiLou? (I think)


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

1. Cooper - Redginald
2. Diva - Newfiesmum
3. ?
4. Enzo - Pointermum
5. Pretty sure there's a Nala on here, but I can't remember who owns her!

Edit to steal LexiLou for owner of Nala


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

See this is where I miss the thread ratings thing - very good thread, but way too difficult for me!!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> 1. Cooper - Redginald
> 2. Diva - Newfiesmum
> 3. ?
> 4. Enzo - Pointermum
> ...


Thought it would be harder than that! 4/5 so far, just 3) to get!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Bump 

Come on people FRM has done all the hard work, just one to get


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Thought it would be harder than that! 4/5 so far, just 3) to get!


Don't know why, but they all just clicked straight away  well, all apart from 3.... still don't have a clue what that is


----------



## stusam85 (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't really know a lot of peoples names on here or their dogs names yet .... but no.3 is golden triangles so it could possibly be a dog called India! 
Hope this might help someone think of the answer!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

cooper - redginald
diva - newfiesmum
zelda - catseyes
enzo - pointermum
nala - lexilou


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

stusam85 said:


> I don't really know a lot of peoples names on here or their dogs names yet .... but no.3 is golden triangles so it could possibly be a dog called India!
> Hope this might help someone think of the answer!


ooh in that case:

1. cooper - redginald
2. diva - newfiesmum
3. indie - sleepinglion
4. enzo - pointermum
5. nala - lexilou

??


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

5headh said:


> cooper - redginald
> diva - newfiesmum
> zelda - catseyes
> enzo - pointermum
> nala - lexilou


Correct!! Your turn!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Correct!! Your turn!


Yeyy 

I'll try and make them harder this time :S


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I actually put alot of thought into this one 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Bumping for any new people that wanna play


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

1) Biggles - Indysmamma
2) ??!
3) Alfie - Rona
4) Woody - You??
5) Holly - Dora

The 2nd one is really annoying me because I'm fairly sure when it was my turn I googled a dogs name and it came back with something to do with a monkey so I suspect it's that, but I can't remember who or what it is for the life of me!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> 1) Biggles - Indysmamma
> 2) ??!
> 3) Alfie - Rona
> 4) Woody - You??
> ...


2 halfs outta 5 

You have 2 names right but not the right owners.

I googled a dogs name and the monkey came up then i read about it and thought some poeple here would know


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooooh.... am struggling!

1.
2.
3. Alfie - Coffee 
4. Jessie - Leanne77
5. Holly - Bisbow


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

1 biggles indysmamma
2
3 alfie coffee
4 woody 5headh
5 holly bisbow


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so rubbish at this cryptic lark but I love this game... Shall keep an eye and chip in where I can!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

5headh said:


> 2 halfs outta 5
> 
> You have 2 names right but not the right owners.
> 
> I googled a dogs name and the monkey came up then i read about it and thought some poeple here would know


I love the weird meanings of names.

Alfie means in the company of elves or elf council, magical folk, we call him elfie anyway!


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I love the weird meanings of names.
> 
> Alfie means in the company of elves or elf council, magical folf, we call him elfie anyway!


Now that's an interesting idea for a thread!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

bethj said:


> 1 biggles indysmamma
> 2
> 3 alfie coffee
> 4 woody 5headh
> 5 holly bisbow


1 right


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Ooooh.... am struggling!
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> ...


1 and 2 halves outta 5


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

1.
2.
3. Alfie - Emmaviolet
4. Jessie - Leanne77
5. Holly - Bisbow


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Coffee said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Alfie - Emmaviolet
> 4. Jessie - Leanne77
> 5. Holly - Bisbow


Still 1 and 2 halves...

I went from doing it too easy to too hard :/


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

1 
2
3 alfie janene 1968
4 bullseye poisen girl
5 holly bisbow


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

1. Charles - Fayld
2.
3. Alfie - CavalierOwner
4. Jessie - Victoriaaa
5. Holly - Bisbow


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Charles - Fayld Your on the right lines but the wrong name :S
2.
3. Alfie - CavalierOwner 4. Jessie - Victoriaaa Right dog, wrong owner
5. Holly - Bisbow Right


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

1. Charlie - Lil Doglets
2.
3. Alfie - CavalierOwner
4. Jess - Jesterjenn
5. Holly - Bisbow


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

3 alfie cazbah
4 jessie Katie 200
5 holly bisbow


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Coffee said:


> 1. Charlie - Lil Doglets
> 2.
> 3. Alfie - CavalierOwner
> 4. Jess - Jesterjenn
> 5. Holly - Bisbow


Still just the one!

Clue: Look on the wiki page for charles


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

bethj said:


> 3 alfie cazbah
> 4 jessie Katie 200
> 5 holly bisbow


2/5 

Best so far


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

1. Louie - SLB
2. Alfie - Coffee
3. Alfie - CavalierOwner
4. Jess - Jesterjenn
5. Holly - Bisbow


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> 1. Louie - SLB
> 2. Alfie - Coffee
> 3. Alfie - CavalierOwner
> 4. Jess - Jesterjenn
> 5. Holly - Bisbow


1 right
2 names right wrong owners


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Im just guessing in my head, I'm not very good


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

5headh said:


> 1 right
> 2 names right wrong owners


Is one spelt wrong too?


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Is one spelt wrong too?


Nahh, Im not that fussy


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

its bugging me now lol

1 charlie lil doglets
2
3 alfie cazbah
4 jessie dhumph
5 holly bisbow


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

bethj said:


> its bugging me now lol
> 
> 1 charlie lil doglets
> 2
> ...


1 right.

2 dogs right wrong owners


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

1 charles ?
2
3 alfie lipsthefish
4 jessie Katie 200
5 holly bisbow


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

1. Charlie - Helbo
2. Alfie - 
3. Alfie - Coffee
4. Jessie - Katie 200
5. Holly - Bisbow


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

bethj said:


> 1 charles ?
> 2
> 3 alfie lipsthefish
> 4 jessie Katie 200
> 5 holly bisbow


2 right 

1 half right, wrong owner!

With the charles, try googling the charles in the photo and look at his wiki page


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> 1. Charlie - Helbo
> 2. Alfie -
> 3. Alfie - Coffee
> 4. Jessie - Katie 200
> 5. Holly - Bisbow


2 right
1 half right wrong owner.

Number 2 isnt alfie


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

5headh said:


> 2 right
> 
> 1 half right, wrong owner!
> 
> With the charles, try googling the charles in the photo and look at his wiki page


3 alfie sixstar
4 jessie Katie 200
5 holly bisbow


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

bethj said:


> 3 alfie sixstar
> 4 jessie Katie 200
> 5 holly bisbow


3 right


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

5headh said:


> 3 right


is number 2 peter or Alf
if not i give up


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

bethj said:


> is number 2 peter or Alf
> if not i give up


Im afraid not


----------



## stusam85 (Feb 25, 2012)

No 1 is Charles Kingsford Smith also known a Smithy! Hopefully someone might know a dog on here called Smithy ... sorry I don't


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

2. Monkey - Mophie
3. Alfie - sixstar
4. jessie - Katie 200
5. holly - bisbow


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

1) ahhhhh I have no idea! Augustus!!!!!?????
2) Britches - Malmum
3) Alfie - Sixstar
4) Jessie - Katie 200
5) Holly - bisbow


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> 2. Monkey - Mophie
> 3. Alfie - sixstar
> 4. jessie - Katie 200
> 5. holly - bisbow


3/5 

Gettting there


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Tapir said:


> 1) ahhhhh I have no idea! Augustus!!!!!?????
> 2) Britches - Malmum
> 3) Alfie - Sixstar
> 4) Jessie - Katie 200
> 5) Holly - bisbow


4/5 yeyy


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

1 - Lucky - Goldstar
2 - Britches - Malmum
3 - Alfie - Sixstar
4 - Jessie - Katie 200
5 - Holly - bisbow


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

1) Charlie - Pupcakes
2) Britches - Malmum
3) Alfie - Sixstar
4) Jessie - Katie 200
5) Holly - bisbow


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Megan_M said:


> 1 - Lucky - Goldstar
> 2 - Britches - Malmum
> 3 - Alfie - Sixstar
> 4 - Jessie - Katie 200
> 5 - Holly - bisbow


4 1/2 /5

Yeyy! Nearly there!
Right dog, wrong owner!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

1 - Lucky - 5rivers79
2 - Britches - Malmum
3 - Alfie - Sixstar
4 - Jessie - Katie 200
5 - Holly - bisbow


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Tapir said:


> 1 - Lucky - 5rivers79
> 2 - Britches - Malmum
> 3 - Alfie - Sixstar
> 4 - Jessie - Katie 200
> 5 - Holly - bisbow


You win!!!!

Yeyy


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay, I think these are pretty easy, but I'm going away tonight so they need to be guessed asap!

1)









2)









3)









4)









5)


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

3. Rufus - LahLahsDogs? 

Best your gona get from me, i suck at this game lol.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

2. Woody - mmee (5headh)


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

paula07 said:


> 3. Rufus - lahlahsdogs?
> 
> Best your gona get from me, i suck at this game lol.


1/5



5headh said:


> 2. Woody - mmee (5headh)


1/5


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

1. Indiana - ChaKira
2. Woody - 5headh
3. Rufus - Lahlahsdogs
4. Rupert - Dober
5. Buster - grumpy goby


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Coffee said:


> 1. Indiana - ChaKira
> 2. Woody - 5headh
> 3. Rufus - Lahlahsdogs
> 4. Rupert - Dober
> 5. Buster - grumpy goby


3.5/5 :thumbup:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Tapir said:


> 3.5/5 :thumbup:


How disappointing... was sure I'd got a full house there :lol:


----------

